# How do I cover cookies in Chocolate?



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Hello, and thank you for reading this post. I'm in a bit of an emergency here. I'm making italian cookies (pizzelles) and wishing to fix them up a bit by dipping them in chocolate. How would I fix the chocolate, and set the cookies so they will cool appropriately? If any ideas, please reply or email to [email protected]. Thanks!!!! Ps. i need this for thursday nov. 27!!!:chef:


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

You need to dip the edges of a cooled cookie and then hang off the edge of a rack till it stops dripping and then place on parchment or wax paper to finish cooling. This is the 'prettiest' way to do this. An easier way is to drip chocolate on it or even over pipe part of the design.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*Thursday* being November *29th*, I hope we were on time. If it's the case, get some inspiration in Chocolate Passion. Piping is used and pretty neat!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

If you don't know how to temper chocolate...as soon as you've dipped you cookies into your chocolate (or drizzled it over them)put them in the refridgerator to chill. That will prevent the chocolate from blooming on you. Then as soon as the chocolate is set wrap your cookies up as usual (air tight).

P.S. Pizelles freeze well , even with chocolate on them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What kind of chocolate are you using? coating, couveture? are you making glazing chocolate or are you tempering?
If you are tempering, temper and dip cool cookies and allow to set on parchment paper.
If you are using coating or glaze chocolate, dip cooled cookies and again allow to set on parchment. Keep cool and if you need to store them stacked, place them on parchment and layer them in the transporting tins.
this help?:lips:


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you all for replying so quickly. I turns out, that the desert is due next thursday!!! 

Well, someone asked for a little clarification. What i'm doing is making pizzelles, and serving them with a chocolate coating, and chocolate mousse. However, i'm playing with the ideas on how to present such a scrumptious delight. I just thought about having white chocolate (basic bakers chocolate, melted, or tempering I believe is acutall term, and swirled with Red and Green food coloring for color stripes) and forming a bowl with the pizzelle, dipping in the top ridge, and then filling with chocolate mousse and topped with a marachino cherry, strawberry, mint leaf, peppermint stick, or other garnish. I hope this helps for clarification sakes.

And Please, if anyone has ideas, or done this before let me know!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My two cents....

It's much more complicated shaping pizzelles into cups then it sounds. Most irons don't make them big enough...and a whole list of problems....

How I would do this holiday looking dessert:

Drizzle both seperately: anglaise sauce and a strawberry sauce lightly on the plate so they don't bleed together.

Center 3 smallish quenelles of mousse into the center of your plate. Place either a strawberry (green top left on) into the very centerpoint where the 3 scoops meet. Place a petite pizzell into the top of each mousse scoop. Sprinkle the plate lightly with xxx sugar.

Or a raspberry version: use rasp. sauce instead. Place a mint sprig into the center of your plate where the scoops come together and scatter fresh raspberries between your scoops. Continue with the pizzelles into each and xxx lightly over the top of the plate.

P.S. You must use oil based food colors to tint chocolate. I would drizzle the colored chocolate on...but honestly they'd look MUCH better plain or just dipped in a little white chocolate. I'd let my fruit bring out the holiday red and green colors.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

chefjode,
sounds good. you may want to use parchement cones to drizzle your red and green white chocolate. how many are you making?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, Wendy....your ideas always sound so delicious.

Do you ship?


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Okay, W. i like the ideas you supplied. However, I try to keep things as simple as possible, seeing how I only have about an hour and a half or so to prepare my dishes. 

As far as the shaping of the pizzelles, i was just thinking about drapping over the end of a small glass that i have (like a pudding dish, but with a small stem about 1 1/2" in diameter). Let the cookies firm up over the glass to get the simple shape of a bowl, then chill. Dip the ridges in the chocolate (by the way, i don't want to totally color, just stripe, will that food coloring still work?). Pipe the mousse into these cups, and then cover with peppermint whipped cream and garnish with a peppermint candy.

If that doesn't work...how bout just a nomal flat cookie. Pipe the mousse onto the cookie in the middle, and dab around the outer edge with the cream, and drizzle with the chocolate?

I really like the idea with the powdered sugar, but I don't think that will work along with the cream. See, the peppermint comes into the cream, and the mousse is straight dark chocolate.

P.s. i'm making about 2 dozen


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I swear to you (unless your recipe is WAY WAY different then mine) you can not shape pizzelle into bowls! They will NOT drap over anything, you must weight them into a shape and that is extremely dif***ult with THIS cookie. 

If your going to serve the cookie flat, PERSONALLY I wouldn't put it on the bottom touching the plate. It's hard to eat that way, and your effect if gone. I'd serve them on the side before I'd put them under like a tostada.

Food coloring in white chocolate doesn't work, in any amount UNLESS you buy coloring pastes meant for chocolate, anything else will seize your chocolate into a hard mass. You COULD use colored candy coating (fake chocolate), Wilton sells them and so do many kraft stores.

XXXsugar give a very x-mas look (Like snow), it will show where ever the whip cream isn't covering.

P.S. The plating I've described above is actually much quicker than shaping cookie pizzelles. If you need to simplify it even more...Loose the anglaise sauce (keep the fruit sauce) use 1 ice cream scoop of mousse in the center of your plate and work from there....put you berries and mint next to your mousse and a dollop of whip cream to the side too (or under your mousse) (on top of your mousse makes it look like a chocolate sundae!!!!I'd avoid that big time!).


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

How bout a receipe for a stronger cookie or like an ice cream cone? Would that be a better way to shape things? Otherways, i'll just have to wing it.

thanks W.!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

The easiest cookie cup is a lacy cookie (it's similar to a florentine cookie with-out the dried fruit), you scoop it and it melts into a flat round shape. It drapes over a cup perfectly. It's main flavor comes from the nuts used (alot) pecan, almond or walnut. But it's not right for a chocolate mousse. It's too close in color to the chocolate.

A tuile cookie would be a better choice but it won't spread on your baking sheet (you have to shape it into a large thin round with your spatula before baking). The tuile can be many flavors.


Hippen paste is like a tuile cookie but a little thinner and more delicate. It's main ingredient is almond paste and it can baked with amazing detail and infinite shapes. It's baked on parchement and must be spread into shape exactly before baking because it doesn't melt down in the oven.

Batter for an ice cream cone gets baked on the griddle like the pizzelle and isn't much easier to handle. 

Chocolate could be used as a container for your mousse so could meringue (which is rather cheap and easy).


Meringue actually is a good solution (you can bake them today and hold them until next week)! You draw a circle or oval on parchement paper. Flip over the sheet so you not putting food on ink. Then scoop your meringue in the circle. Use the back of the scoop to make a 'nest' (for you mousse to sit into). You can flavor your meringue with a bit of peppermint extract and that would be lovely with mousse! 

You can also color meringue, even stripe your bag and pipe it into cups. Or you can drizzle chocolate on it too. It also would taste great with the addition of some whipped cream.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope I didn't scare you away, I was trying to be helpful.........


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

W.

Hey, no, you didn't scare me away. I've just been off the computer for a couple of days. Actually, I wanted to ask you if you knew of a good way to mold mousse. well, we have molds, but as far as them coming out okay, i don't know...i've never really had any experience with that kinda stuff. I get to make it tommorow, actually, and I'm just gonna cut the cookies, and place them as decoration with a small candy cane, and sprinkle with xxxsugar. 


Thanks for all of your help!!!!

chefjoed


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Technically you can't really "mold" mousse like in a "pretty" mold. UNLESS you add gelatin and then I consider it a bavarian. But you can pipe it into ring mold, freeze, pop out of 'mold' and plate. You also can layer it (with other flavor mousses) freeze it and slice or scoop thru the layers (that gives you a nice look). There's alot you can do to 'mold' it but it doesn't take any detail designs well. You can use any of those flexipan molds or simple shaped molds.

If you want to try your mold, make sure you freeze it to unmold cleaner (you don't have to line it or spray them when using heat to release). Use a blow drier or a torch to heat pan to remove (just a quick pass of a torch works best).

Use a instant meringue powder or a cooked meringue with your chocolate (or whatever flavor) and whip cream. They go thru the freezing process best holding shape. Uncooked merinque tends to weep.


----------



## chefjoed (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank you so much W. Everything went okay, the mousse was excellent, but hey, it worked out okay. Thganks for all your time.

Joe


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear it! 

P.S. ANYTIME......I'm not certain if I'm always helpful, but I try.


----------

